# Нестабильность С2-С3, лёгкая ротация С3-С7, мучают головные боли



## Лина Д (11 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте! Мне 25 лет. 
Очень много времени приходится проводить за компьютером. Стали мучать головные боли, ноющие ощущения в шее, снижение зрения.
Из-за зрения обратилась к офтальмологу. Направили к невропатологу проверить сосуды. Невропатолог направил на рентген и РЭГ (показал, что все в норме). Диагноз - нестабильность ШОП. 

*Заключение рентгена:* нестабильность сегмента С2-С3, лёгкая деформация передне-верхних краев тел С3, С4, С5, опр. лёгкая ротация С3, С4, С5, С6, С7 влево.

Порекомендовали мазь и при приступах боли пить но-шпу. При этом дабавили, что зрение будет ухудшаться.

Подскажите пожалуйста, возможно ли не притуплять боль, а вылечиться и к ней не возвращаться? Как себе помочь, чтобы ситуация не ухудшалась? Любая перемена погоды и начинает болеть голова. Правильно ли при этом пить но-шпу
или необходимо провести дополнительные анализы?


----------



## Анатолий (11 Авг 2010)

Ваш врач - вертеброневролог (мануальный терапевт), обратитесь  в  специализированные клиники, думаю Вам помогут.


----------

